# Shipping 6 large suitcases to Egypt



## SamAkechi (Dec 13, 2021)

My husband and I have moved to Egypt last month, and have had a hard time finding cargo companies who will ship 6 large suitcases to us (in Alexandria).

We are aware it's going to be expensive, but some personal effects are irreplaceable.
We want the suitcases to be sent to us by sea freight, we are in no particular rush, we just want our stuff really.

Any advice or recommendations?
Company websites?
People to contact perhaps?

All assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------

